# Please help- My dog is driving me crazy!



## Ibiza (Nov 21, 2012)

Its 4.40am and I haven't had a good nights sleep in three weeks!

I have always taken an interest in dog behavior and training and I liked to think of myself as an educated and skilled owner....bit of a Cesar Milan I thought. That is until about three weeks ago

I have a lovely, balanced and well behaved 5 year old lab called Benson. He is a highly exercised, well fed and happy dog. About three weeks ago my girlfriend moved in and Benson started to whine at night (he sleeps downstairs). He has done this a few times in the past so I did my usual calm assertive instruction to be quiet. He kept on whining however and we had a bad nights sleep.

I realised that he was prob a bit jealous and he started whining again the next night. I decided to ignore it and he literally kept going non stop for 3 hours. I thought maybe something was wrong so went to see him and he was all happy and jumping on the sofa wagging his tail like a goon! 

So next night my gf and i are shattered and he starts whining again. I told him to be quiet and he ignores me and starts again. So I tell him more harshly to be quiet, he ignores me and starts again. I got so angry I went downstairs and spanked his bum and really shouted at him. I couldn't believe when 5 mins later he was whining again! this is totally unlike him.

So I had sometime to think about it and decided to buy some ear plugs and totally ignore the behavior which i tried for several nights....but he is so determined! He stands at the bottom of the stairs and whines non stop for 4 hours!!! I mean what can drive a 5 year old dog to whine for 4 hours! I'm worried about him.

Now when we ignore it f he comes and stands outside the door and pants while deliberately creaking the floorboards. I sent him downstairs and he keeps coming back up. Tonight I flipped out and smacked his bum and sent him downstairs. I was so angry and tired 5 mins later he comes up again!!! 

This as just gone on and on and three week later he is still whining. I have tried affection, ignoring him, calm assertive instruction. Nothing has helped!
I'm at my wits end... my girlfriend and i are so tired but i am determined not to give up let him start sleeping with us! Its effecting our relationship and my relationship with my dog because he is frustrating us so much. 

If anyone has any ideas why this behavior as started or what i can do to stop it I would be so grateful. 

Thank you 
James & Benson


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm afraid I don't have any real advice but I'm sure people will be along to offer some soon.

All I will say is please don't hit your dog it achieves nothing apart from wrecking your relationship with him and is likely to make him unhappy. I certainly can't imagine he is deliberately squeaking the floorboards  Also I wouldn't style yourself on Cesar Milan he has some strange ideas on how to treat dogs and most people on here can't stand him.

I would suggest a baby gate to keep him downstairs.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Is this a wind up?

Your dog _'deliberately'_ made the floorboards creak....?

Your dog is upset so you '*spanked'* him.....?

Then on another occasion you 'flipped out and shouted' and then spanked him again??

Stop watching Cesar Milan. He is often unkind to dogs and sorry, but YOU have now been unkind to your lovely Lab.

Labs love to be with their folk. Your dog wants to be with you, upstairs. If you don't want him in the bedroom, then of course that's your call. But maybe move his bed upstairs to the hall so at least he's near you.

And for goodness sake DO NOT 'spank' or shout at your dog again - how would you like it if when you're upset someone did that to YOU???


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

I have always taken an interest in dog behavior and training and I liked to think of myself as an educated and skilled owner....bit of a Cesar Milan I thought. That is until about three weeks ago

*Its good you are educated and skilled, but do not follow the way of cesar millan.... it will end badly. *

I have a lovely, balanced and well behaved 5 year old lab called Benson. He is a highly exercised, well fed and happy dog. About three weeks ago my girlfriend moved in and Benson started to whine at night (he sleeps downstairs). He has done this a few times in the past so I did my usual calm assertive instruction to be quiet. He kept on whining however and we had a bad nights sleep.

I realised that he was prob a bit jealous and he started whining again the next night. I decided to ignore it and he literally kept going non stop for 3 hours. I thought maybe something was wrong so went to see him and he was all happy and jumping on the sofa wagging his tail like a goon!

So next night my gf and i are shattered and he starts whining again. I told him to be quiet and he ignores me and starts again. So I tell him more harshly to be quiet, he ignores me and starts again. I got so angry I went downstairs and spanked his bum and really shouted at him. I couldn't believe when 5 mins later he was whining again! this is totally unlike him.

*You can not blame him for this behaviour, somethings happened which he is unsure about and smacking him will not help at all, next time he may turn around and bite you. Also shouting at him wont help, you will just make the whole situation worse, im not suprised he still whined after.*

So I had sometime to think about it and decided to buy some ear plugs and totally ignore the behavior which i tried for several nights....but he is so determined! He stands at the bottom of the stairs and whines non stop for 4 hours!!! I mean what can drive a 5 year old dog to whine for 4 hours! I'm worried about him.

*Dont allow him access to the bottom of the stairs.*

Now when we ignore it f he comes and stands outside the door and pants while deliberately creaking the floorboards. I sent him downstairs and he keeps coming back up. Tonight I flipped out and smacked his bum and sent him downstairs. I was so angry and tired 5 mins later he comes up again!!!

*Hes very stressed, you need to stop getting angry or you are totally going to ruin this dog potentially. You can not blame him for this behaviour. Get a stair gate or shut him in a different room so he can not get upstairs, also i would give him a kong or something to do at night to help him settle. *

This as just gone on and on and three week later he is still whining. I have tried affection, ignoring him, calm assertive instruction. Nothing has helped!
I'm at my wits end... my girlfriend and i are so tired but i am determined not to give up let him start sleeping with us! Its effecting our relationship and my relationship with my dog because he is frustrating us so much.

*I would work on the quiet command, when quiet treat and praise. I think i would also get him vet checked just to rule any health issues out. I think if it persisted too much i would allow to sleep in corner of room or something or outside the bedroom door with door open, as he is very stressed and it cant carry on.I completely understand how annoying this is but you can not get angry at your dog, its not his fault.*

If anyone has any ideas why this behavior as started or what i can do to stop it I would be so grateful.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Get the vet to give him a check over - just in case it's something physical.

Get a baby gate or 2 to contain him in the area you want him to sleep.
Leave the radio on low, give him a nive sweaty t-shirt of yours and try some DAP either collar or diffuser to help calm him.
When you go to bed leave him with a frozen stuffed kong to occupy and distract him (you can stuff it with a portion of his dinner if wet food just freeze if dry soak it in water then freeze)

And start some rewards based training and teach him a 'quiet' command


----------



## sillygilly (Oct 6, 2009)

I find Bach rescue remedy brilliant for calming a stressed dog, just a couple of drops work wonders. My little Cairn who is terrified of storms calms down a treat.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

I think the dog is upset by the girlfriend moving in he thinks " if she is allowed in the bedroom why can't I " He has loved you for a long time so please don't spank him or raise your voice these are all negative things.


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Im not any type of expert on dog behaviour even though I have owned several dogs through the years, but my instinct would say he's jealous bless him. He's had you all to himself and now theres an interloper. I understand the getting angry bit,Brambles behaviour has driven me nuts before now and I admit to smacking him once because I was at the end of my tether. But it doesnt help as the others have said, personally I think owning a dog is a learning curve every single day. 

Owned by a lab, why is it necessary to yell at people by using large print.  That sort of thing puts me off posting questions,we all ask for advice, not to be yelled at.


----------



## Dot (Jun 23, 2010)

Please let this be a wind up Dogs don't deliberately annoy you. Dog's also don't speak English he wont know what you are angry about. Also, don't hit your dog, please.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

blossom21 said:


> Im not any type of expert on dog behaviour even though I have owned several dogs through the years, but my instinct would say he's jealous bless him. He's had you all to himself and now theres an interloper. I understand the getting angry bit,Brambles behaviour has driven me nuts before now and I admit to smacking him once because I was at the end of my tether. But it doesnt help as the others have said, personally I think owning a dog is a learning curve every single day.
> 
> *Owned by a lab, why is it necessary to yell at people by using large print.  That sort of thing puts me off posting questions,we all ask for advice, not to be yelled a*t.


I always post in that sized font because I find it easier to read - if you don't like it, tough.

My response to the OP was polite so there is no reason for you to accuse me of 'yelling'.

If you don't like my posts, don't read them.


----------



## Ibiza (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for your advice I have taken it all on board. Just wanted to let you know that my dog means everything to me and I would never hurt him. 

I feel like a really bad owner after some of the comments. I feel like I need to tell you how crazy i am for him and how hard i try to give him a great healthy life (hope you don't mind). I have taken him for two long forest walks everyday of his life and I have never missed one, even when I have to be in work at 7am I will be in the forest at 5.30am in the pitch dark throwing sticks. I feed him specially organic natural raw meats (he actually eats better than me some days) and he spends most of his days crashing through the river retrieving oversized branches and of course being loved. My neighbors and family often comment on what an great, balanced dog he is

I just want to justify what i mean by spanking and also why I have used it as a form of correction.

Please don't think of me as some crazed man whooping on his dog while it cowers in fear. It is a method of correction I have used very rarely and sparingly involves me saying "HEY" and spanking his bum enough to be firm but not painful. 

I have to say that i do believe in delivering firm correction when a dogs behavior is extreme or likely to hurt themselves or others. 

For example Benson jumped up onto the kitchen counter when he was young and was inches from pulling down a scolding hot pan onto himself. I spanked his bum (firm but not painful) and corrected him, he never jumped on the counter again. 

Benson once tried to dash onto the road whilst on the lead and I corrected him in the same manor. Also when he was younger to prevent him jumping up on small children.

I do realise however that in this situation it was not the correct 
method to use and being angry did not help. I guess I have a lot to learn. After three weeks of no sleep it has been sending me crazy I was pretty tearful last night

Oh yes on a lighter note I promise you the floorboard thing is true! He knows which step makes a creak and he sits on it moves about on it back and forth. I know it sounds weird!! Its like he knows we can hear it and he want attention! He does it at my parents house sometimes.

So I'm gonna try some of your advice. Thanks again for your help.

 Here is a picture by the way


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> I always post in that sized font because I find it easier to read - if you don't like it, tough.
> 
> My response to the OP was polite so there is no reason for you to accuse me of 'yelling'.
> 
> If you don't like my posts, don't read them.


Calm down 

If the person who mentioned your larger text is reasonably new to the forum they may not realise you use a large font.

To someone who doesnt know you always use a larger font it may have come accross as rude and 'shouty'. (Thats what a larger font sggests - That one is shouting / making it larger to ensure it is heard)

To someone who has not been on the forum very long and doesnt know you / your style of writing it could have come accross as rude.

Just felt there was no need to bite the persons head off


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

To the OP - 

Personally I wouldnt move the dog upstairs esp if you want your dog to sleep downstairs. 

I would restrict access during the night. Can you contain the dog within say the kitchen? So your dog cant get to the bottom of the stairs?

My girl sleeps in our room - In our bed  Between hubby and me  and there there are periods she is expected to sleep downstairs. If she makes a whine (only happened 3/4 times) then I will ignore her. I tend to sut her in the living room with the living room door shut and the door at the bottom of the stairs shut. Mean but after 2-3 minutes of whining she willa ccept she has to sleep there. 


I believe it is simply a case of restricing access and ignoring the behaviour you do not like. 

Try making you dog a 'special' cosy area to sleep in - or even keeping a radio on overnight just so theres some company to help him settle?

I would try not to get angrivated or worked up though - If you do then your dog will pick up on it and it wont help the situation. You will just go in circles.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Calm down
> 
> If the person who mentioned your larger text is reasonably new to the forum they may not realise you use a large font.
> 
> ...


But perhaps if the person is new to the forum, they should have not jumped in and reprimanded me given that my post was perfectly polite....

I always thought 'shouting' was when someone put just some of a post in capitals. I think I must be wrong on this though?

TO THE OP:

Your dog is gorgeous!

Personally I would suggest not spanking him at all. I do agree that a very firm verbal correction is sometimes necessary, though.


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> I always post in that sized font because I find it easier to read - if you don't like it, tough.
> My response to the OP was polite so there is no reason for you to accuse me of 'yelling'.
> 
> If you don't like my posts, don't read them.


Thank you what a charming person you are.Now I shall ask myself do I want to belong to a forum where someone such as yourself makes a relative newbie feel so welcome. Actually large text or capitals are both the equivalent of shouting. Thank you Milliepoochie for your comments I dont like having my head bitten off.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

blossom21 said:


> Thank you what a charming person you are.Now I shall ask myself do I want to belong to a forum where someone such as yourself makes a relative newbie feel so welcome. Actually large text or capitals are both the equivalent of shouting. Thank you Milliepoochie for your comments I dont like having my head bitten off.


Stick around  We are a friendly bunch really 

Especially once you get to know peoples posting styles / who you tend to agree with / who riles you up (There is an ignore function somewhere apparently )


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> But perhaps if the person is new to the forum, they should have not jumped in and reprimanded me given that my post was perfectly polite....
> 
> I always thought 'shouting' was when someone put just some of a post in capitals. I think I must be wrong on this though?
> 
> ...


The person did not reprimand you they asked why you were shouting  I think it was a mixture of the larger text and your writing style 

Personally I also see having larger text as a method of shouting to - As if someone feels there point is of greater important hence must be shouted- must be written larger - must be seen 

I dont think its up to Newbies to be scared of commenting or 'jumping in / reprimanding' as you put it if they dont understand why someone is using larger text but mix this with the fact they are prol not aware of your writing style / text size and thought you were shouting as apose to you always have that text size.

Just my humble opinion 

Right off back to work


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Well now the explanations are in place, we can go back on topic...Thanks...
Have you thought of crate training? or as others have said baby gates. Also the quiet command training works wonders, our male collie who was a kennel dog paces esp when the coyotes are out back. We trained him to the words quit pacing, took a while but he gets it now. I didn't stop all pacing otherwise he would prob just ignore me when I really want him to stop. BTW his pacing has naturally decreased now that he's been a house dog for almost 2 years....It takes time for dogs to adjust to new things and a new person in your room is a big new thing to a pooch...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

Some dogs just feel the need to be close to their people. Its how theyre made and they get very distressed if they cant be with their person. Im not talking about separation anxiety, just velcro dogs.
In our house 3 of our 4 dogs have to sleep in a bedroom. Not on the bed, but on a dog bed on the floor. The 4th has access to bedrooms but prefers to sleep by himself. Different dogs, different needs.

Is there a particular reason you dont want him in the bedroom? Allergies, preference?
If its negotiable, I would look in to crate training at night with the crate in the bedroom. Eventually this can become simply a dog bed in the bedroom. Maybe also some white noise for both the humans and the dog. Something like a box fan? Eventually the dog will associate you putting on the fan with the family going to sleep and will follow along. 
Patience is the key here though 

Wouldnt hurt to have a vet check and maybe examine what hes eating. If his food is full of additives and colorings that can affect behavior as well.


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Velcro dog I like that,thats what I shall call Bramble a velcro dog.:laugh:


----------



## Ibiza (Nov 21, 2012)

GermanShepardOwner said:


> I have always taken an interest in dog behavior and training and I liked to think of myself as an educated and skilled owner....bit of a Cesar Milan I thought. That is until about three weeks ago
> 
> *Its good you are educated and skilled, but do not follow the way of cesar millan.... it will end badly. *
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for your info I have been looking now at the quiet/treat training you mentioned and I am already working on it.

Honestly I would never ever inflict pain on my dog he means the world to me. On the extremely rare occasion i do smack his bum (if he is jumping up on Children or getting macho with other dogs) it is just as a corrective method. No pain just a firm correction.

I definity feel you about getting angry though its not something that helps any situation man or dog. Honestly after 20 nights of disturbed sleep it can play tricks on your mind 

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Ibiza (Nov 21, 2012)

Fleur said:


> Get the vet to give him a check over - just in case it's something physical.
> 
> Get a baby gate or 2 to contain him in the area you want him to sleep.
> Leave the radio on low, give him a nive sweaty t-shirt of yours and try some DAP either collar or diffuser to help calm him.
> ...


Thanks I am going to try the old T-shirt thing and I ordered a kong. He is not very into treats and stuff usually he just loves his walks and sticks!

thanks for the tips


----------



## Ibiza (Nov 21, 2012)

Beth17 said:


> I'm afraid I don't have any real advice but I'm sure people will be along to offer some soon.
> 
> All I will say is please don't hit your dog it achieves nothing apart from wrecking your relationship with him and is likely to make him unhappy. I certainly can't imagine he is deliberately squeaking the floorboards  Also I wouldn't style yourself on Cesar Milan he has some strange ideas on how to treat dogs and most people on here can't stand him.
> 
> I would suggest a baby gate to keep him downstairs.


Hi Beth, 
Thanks for the baby gate idea i used to have one but he was so well behaved i chucked it away! Wasn't expecting this problem to crop up again. I know its crazy but he has this thing where he sits on a creaky step and makes it go off. I don't know what going on in his mind!! 

I too believe "hitting" your dog achieves nothing. I have never hurt my dog however on extremely rare occasions I have found corrective contact is a good form of training. e.g If your dog is to boisterous around small children I find a tap on the behind and loud "HEY" really does the trick.

Thanks again for your response


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I struggle to understand how you know 'firm correction' doesn't inflict pain. You aren't your dog and you can't therefore measure how much it hurts. It clearly doesn't work as this problem proves so please try something kinder as an overall solution to training in general. It's great that you are thinking over the positive solutions on this thread. I hope you will explore the forums more for kinder training tips.


----------



## Ibiza (Nov 21, 2012)

Bobbie said:


> I think the dog is upset by the girlfriend moving in he thinks " if she is allowed in the bedroom why can't I " He has loved you for a long time so please don't spank him or raise your voice these are all negative things.


ahhh when you put it like that it does make me think. Thats what is probably going on in his head. I am awesome at the calm positive energy. Sleep deprivation is getting the better of me!! OMMMMM


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh if he likes sticks, maybe try a stag bar?


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

blossom21 said:


> Thank you what a charming person you are.Now I shall ask myself do I want to belong to a forum where someone such as yourself makes a relative newbie feel so welcome. Actually large text or capitals are both the equivalent of shouting. Thank you Milliepoochie for your comments I dont like having my head bitten off.


LOL you are new here and one of your first posts is effectively telling me off - despite my having done nothing wrong and having offered a polite comment to the OP.

Then when I explain why I type in big font, you respond with *personal insults???
*
Wow.

I have explained that I am not 'shouting' and you have chosen to ignore my explanation. I don't have to justify my posts to you so again, if you don't like what I write, just ignore my posts.

You want to leave the forum? Your call. But don't try and put it on me!


----------



## Ibiza (Nov 21, 2012)

Dot said:


> Please let this be a wind up Dogs don't deliberately annoy you. Dog's also don't speak English he wont know what you are angry about. Also, don't hit your dog, please.


Hi Dot, this is not a wind up Benson had a creaky step he sits on and he makes it ....well creak! I know, how weird is that? Its his little way of getting my attention.
I never said he does it to deliberately annoy me (although it does sometimes lol)

I also did not say that I said i think that my dog speaks English. I believe they read the tone of our voice, our energy and body language.

Also I don't "hit" my dog. I did spank his bum but i promise it didn't hurt him. I would never hurt a living creature on this planet especially not my favorite entity 

Thanks for your response


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> The person did not reprimand you they asked why you were shouting  *I think it was a mixture of the larger text and your writing style *
> 
> Personally I also see having larger text as a method of shouting to - As if someone feels there point is of greater important hence must be shouted- must be written larger - must be seen
> 
> ...


Right....so now it's both the size of my writing and my way of writing.....

First time anyone has ever made a remark like this to me. I don't have a habit ever of getting involved in silly rows on this site and nobody has ever thus far suggested that my writing is abrasive.

Perhaps both you and BLOSSOM would like to put me on 'ignore'? That way neither of you will have to endure my posts, OK?


----------



## Ibiza (Nov 21, 2012)

Just a final point on this Owned my a Yellow Lab.

I realise that you were just passionately airing your view abut I did find your post a little intimidating. It does also come across a tad aggressive. Partly my fault as i may not have explained my side very well

I know you are sticking up for an animals welfare so I do understand and appreciate your passion


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

LOL I have to laugh at the way this thread has gone!

Owned by a yellow lab is on of the politest, non argumentative, non aggressive members of the forum. 

If anyone is upset by that post, don't read some of the other members LOL


----------



## Ibiza (Nov 21, 2012)

canuckjill said:


> Well now the explanations are in place, we can go back on topic...Thanks...
> Have you thought of crate training? or as others have said baby gates. Also the quiet command training works wonders, our male collie who was a kennel dog paces esp when the coyotes are out back. We trained him to the words quit pacing, took a while but he gets it now. I didn't stop all pacing otherwise he would prob just ignore me when I really want him to stop. BTW his pacing has naturally decreased now that he's been a house dog for almost 2 years....It takes time for dogs to adjust to new things and a new person in your room is a big new thing to a pooch...


Thanks for this I have been researching Quiet command training since you guys mentioned 
this and I am going to get on it tomorrow. Benson was crate trained until he was 1 1/2 and he responded very well to it. Unfortunately I sold his crate when I felt his behavior was really good. Kinda wasn't expecting this problem to crop up!!

Also I guess you are right. Although 3 weeks seems like a long time when you are not sleeping he is prob still getting used to the new pack member!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Ibiza said:


> Just a final point on this Owned my a Yellow Lab.
> 
> I realise that you were just passionately airing your view abut I did find your post a little intimidating. It does also come across a tad aggressive. Partly my fault as i may not have explained my side very well
> 
> I know you are sticking up for an animals welfare so I do understand and appreciate your passion



Please accept my apologies for any offence caused.

Your dog is gorgeous, by the way!

If it's any consolation my Lab cries when he's gone without any attention for longer than about ten minutes


----------



## Dot (Jun 23, 2010)

Ibiza said:


> Hi Dot, this is not a wind up Benson had a creaky step he sits on and he makes it ....well creak! I know, how weird is that? Its his little way of getting my attention.
> I never said he does it to deliberately annoy me (although it does sometimes lol)
> 
> I also did not say that I said i think that my dog speaks English. I believe they read the tone of our voice, our energy and body language.
> ...


I am really relieved to read that you are taking on board the positive methods suggested. I have to admit your first post did upset me.

What I meant about dogs not understanding English is that it is no good shouting words at him, poor thing wont understand. Also, how do you know that your 'spanks' don't hurt him? So much better to keep it all calm and simple.

I still don't believe that he 'creaks' the floor on purpose. Dogs don't 'get at you' or 'scheme'. I think he needs your company. I have a lab and he just loves being with his people and joining in.

I am not a fan of Cesar Millan, his methods do not suit me and I wouldn't try them on a dog of mine but everyone is free to choose.

Keep up the positive training, it works and strengthens the bond between you and your dog i.e. dog trusts you.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Ibiza (Nov 21, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Please accept my apologies for any offence caused.
> 
> Your dog is gorgeous, by the way!
> 
> If it's any consolation my Lab cries when he's gone without any attention for longer than about ten minutes


Ahh Bless, thank you for saying that. To be honest I did come across like a bit of a douche in my first post!! I do appreciate your kind comments.

I love your dog by the way... beautiful face!!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Ibiza said:


> Ahh Bless, thank you for saying that. To be honest I did come across like a bit of a douche in my first post!! I do appreciate your kind comments.
> 
> I love your dog by the way... beautiful face!!


Thank you very much - yes I think he's gorgeous but of course I'm biased 

Welcome to the forum by the way - when you've hopefully caught up on some sleep maybe you'll post some more pics of your boy?  We love looking at pics!


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

after that length of time i would have given up by now and let him sleep on my bedroom door, my pup lasted 2 hours down stairs on his first night lol and now sleeps happily on my floor


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Get rid of the girlfriend


----------

